# Nikon D90 color issues..Plz help..



## harshal11in (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi, I got a Nikon D90 a couple of weeks back. For the last few days specially when I ahve taken pictures outside, if i take around 20-30 pictures, atleast 3-4 pictures have issues with colors. Basically the half the picture has a different color and the other half has like a darker shaded color...sometimes just a small strip may appear at the edges of the photographs with different colors... i have used both the kit lens and 50 mm lens to check if its with the lens, but it happened with both...when i take a picture the picture looks perfect on the LCD however when i view it on a computer its a different image alltogether with such color issues...i have also opened the images in different application to make sure that its not the software that has issues.... 
I have also formatted the memory card to check if this helps, but still the same issue.. 
I usually use all the PSAM modes... I have also seen this problem if i stick to one specific exposure for all my images, there are color issues..

Here are some images that has color issues..
http://www.flickr.com/photos/46409371@N05/4816889152/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/46409371@N05/4816257511/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/46409371@N05/4816873738/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/46409371@N05/4816868216/in/photostream/



please help...i have saved money for years and got this camera and i am very much worried if this is going to continue...Any assistance would be appreciated


----------



## KmH (Jul 21, 2010)

It's a shutter curtain. Notice it always comes from the same side of the frame.

When you have the camera in horizontal mode it's always from the bottom of the photo up. When you rotate the camera to vertical mode with the shutter release button on top it moves to the right side. It's the second curtain, and because the lens projects the image onto the image sensor upside down, the second curtain is really moving from top to bottom and left to right, just opposite what shows on the photo. 

You are using flash, but have the shutter speed set faster than the flash sync speed which is 1/200 for a D90.

With a hot shoe mounted flash you can put the camera and the flash into FP-sync mode and use a shutter speed higher than 1/200.

You cannot do FP-sync mode with the built-in flash

You should to read your camera users manual a few more times.


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 22, 2010)

Interesting effect, I like it.


----------



## harshal11in (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello there... I never use any kind of flash in any of the above images...i try avoiding them..i do not have an external flash and did not use the inbuilt flash aswell...


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2010)

Then try a different memory card.

If that doesn't help, utilize the camera's warranty and send it to Nikon to be looked at.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 22, 2010)

KmH said:


> It's a shutter curtain. Notice it always comes from the same side of the frame.



Nope. The flash did not fire, and if it was the shutter curtain then it would not be a dead hard line since the shutter sits a few mm above the sensor. 

This is an electronic readout / processing problem. Call up Nikon, it's a warranty solvable issue.


----------

